# Dataflow/HAAD for Cleveland Clinic



## pdempz

Hi there guys,

So accepted an offer to begin contract in June 2014 with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi-very excited about the opportunity!

Just wondering if anyone has had dealings/experience with the Dataflow/HAAD process in respect to this company, and what is the likelihood that I will have paperwork finalised and be ready to commence contract in June?

Any comment/insight would be greatly appreciated!

Regards

P


----------



## xxxxxxxxJonzie

Congrats on your position with Cleveland clinic. HAAD/data flow is the most useless entity in this country. Although there are several prepare for the process to take several months. It doesn't matter what company you work for as I too am in the health field. The process here is extremely inefficient and slow. I have a colleague who's been here in this country for 4 years and still hasn't gotten his. Conversely is taken some of my colleagues anywhere from 4 months to 1.5 years. I've gotten everything certified, attested, stamped and sealed and I'm still waiting. ..6 months now. 

Don't get me wrong I love it here and you will too. But processes here are 3rd world in nature. Good luck


----------



## pdempz

Hey there;

Thanks for that; pity to hear that it is such a lengthy process! I am forwarding my paperwork tomorrow, the company have stipulated a start date in June 2014-presumably the process must be finalized prior to commencing role?!

Are you long in AD?


----------



## Mph2008

Have you made it to AD yet? Just windering how long did it take you to get everything finalised? I have been waiting patiently for many many months now it will be good to know from someone on how long really is the wait!


pdempz said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> So accepted an offer to begin contract in June 2014 with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi-very excited about the opportunity!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had dealings/experience with the Dataflow/HAAD process in respect to this company, and what is the likelihood that I will have paperwork finalised and be ready to commence contract in June?
> 
> Any comment/insight would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Regards
> 
> P


----------



## Forfar22

Mine took about 3 months. Even with experience and education
in the UK. Needed to constantly put pressure on hospital
to get the data flow to speed up things. 
Please put correct contact with back up details. 
Regards
Forfar22


----------



## Mph2008

Thank you for that info. I could not put pressure on the hospital as I am under an agency. I actually didnt had problem with the data flow it was the HAAD whose taking their time very well. Hope you are settling well in AD. 



Forfar22 said:


> Mine took about 3 months. Even with experience and education
> in the UK. Needed to constantly put pressure on hospital
> to get the data flow to speed up things.
> Please put correct contact with back up details.
> Regards
> Forfar22


----------



## Forfar22

Stuck with visa now. Been about 5 weeks.


----------



## Forfar22

Still in UK


----------



## Stevesolar

Forfar22 said:


> Still in UK


Hi,
Where will you be working?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Forfar22

Waiting for Entry permit. Al Noor


----------



## Mph2008

Have you left for abu dhabi yet? Will you be working for CCAD ICU settings? My HAAD still in progress for 2 weeks now. Im not sure if Ive been through CID yet? Both hospital and the agency has very limited updates to give. My patience is running out! I just hope they hurry up!


Forfar22 said:


> Waiting for Entry permit. Al Noor


----------



## avicrn

Hi,

I have just fiished gathering my papers and have submitted it to HAAD, i have also received the confirmation email for receipt of payment.... now about how many months will this process be? Thanks...


----------



## BritDoc

Good luck and best wishes...


----------



## BritDoc

pdempz said:


> Hey there;
> 
> Thanks for that; pity to hear that it is such a lengthy process! I am forwarding my paperwork tomorrow, the company have stipulated a start date in June 2014-presumably the process must be finalized prior to commencing role?!
> 
> Are you long in AD?


Hi there. If you could share your experience please. How long it took for your application? Best Wishes..


----------



## space fairy

As per the above statements Dataflow is a really slow and painfully frustrating process. I came a few months after my Hubby started work in AD and have just returned to the UK as got fed up of waiting. I have been ringing Dataflow and managed to get a few things corrected within a few days. Hoping it will all be completed in a few weeks. Shall update then.


----------



## mangosteenRN

Mph2008 said:


> Have you left for abu dhabi yet? Will you be working for CCAD ICU settings? My HAAD still in progress for 2 weeks now. Im not sure if Ive been through CID yet? Both hospital and the agency has very limited updates to give. My patience is running out! I just hope they hurry up!


Any update on your status ? Are you in CCAD yet? How many ICU beds are open now?
I heard they have a toral of 72 ICU beds.


----------



## filiposab

I am stuck with HAAD process, it is very frustrating does any one had problem with good standing certificate. DO they accept a copy of evaluation. Cleveland Clinic is the one providing the paper work but HAAD have their own requirement.


----------



## Jamuseire

filiposab said:


> I am stuck with HAAD process, it is very frustrating does any one had problem with good standing certificate. DO they accept a copy of evaluation. Cleveland Clinic is the one providing the paper work but HAAD have their own requirement.


Hi, I faced a similar problem with getting a good standing certificate (from Ireland). After MONTHS(!!!) of delays, I had the Irish psychological association send a letter of good standing for membership, and this was accepted by DataFlow. I'd try that route.

Good luck!


----------



## Nibble86

filiposab said:


> I am stuck with HAAD process, it is very frustrating does any one had problem with good standing certificate. DO they accept a copy of evaluation. Cleveland Clinic is the one providing the paper work but HAAD have their own requirement.


Hi filiposab

My wife is currently having problems with her HAAD/Dataflow report, she had an offer from Cleveland Clinic, but her dataflow report came back negative, but no one at any orginisation is willing to tell us where the "fault" is. There is absolutely no reason for a negative outcome. Due to this Cleveland have withdrawn their offer. We are in a pickle now. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated? 

Have you been able to get any further?


----------



## 1226058

Hi, Im hoping to go to Abu Dhabi, waiting for HAAD now, been 3 weeks since sent after many months with dataflow. Very keen to hear back from people how long most people had to wait. Thanks, J


----------



## Marybee

Hey J was just wondering how thr process is going for you and what the interviews were like I am about to go for my interview in January and am wondering if it's an alright place to work.


----------

